# Curbies: The ******* Edition



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Since a picture is worth a thousand words . . . , and yes, I did find this on the side of the highway.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you should go back. The shape that it is in, I don't think the rest of it could have gotten very far. That is a great find.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I found one like that with my lawn mower a couple weeks ago. It was a dear skull and the blade if the mower chopped the top of the skull off. It hangs in the garage now


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool find, nice size too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So do you have plans for turning this into an evil animal prop of some kind?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> So do you have plans for turning this into an evil animal prop of some kind?


Not exactly. A few years ago someone asked if I wanted a dog skull they had found while hunting, and of course I said "yes" intending to use it as a prop in the Trail. I thought the skull was so cool and in a way beautiful, and I decided not to use it as a prop because it would undoubtedly end up broken.

Then I started collecting skulls that I found or friends just brought to me. So far I have the obligatory deer, dog, opossum, 2 otters, a beaver, raccoon (possibly the coolest looking of them all), and now this cow.

I may use them as molds for mache skulls for props, but the real skulls will never see the Trail.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! What a find!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice skull. I know you said you wouldn't use it in your haunt, but I could see that as part of a really cool scarecrow.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Tot that is a really nice find! I have a small collection compared to yours, but I display my skulls on a shelf. I would love to see a picture of your skull collection.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Score!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Way to recycle.
Poor lil deer rip.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...I found a skull in our parking lot a work but I had to kick it to the side because my boss was standing right there. I think it was a dog skull from the house next door. There was an old dog house kind of in the woods there.
I wanted to go back and get it because it was pretty cool.

I find some comfort that others would think the same thing.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Strap it to the front grill of your car!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some people have a seasonal wreath on the front door to greet visitors, and others have heads.....


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

nice find !


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

And you didn't even have to wait til it rotted.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Some people have a seasonal wreath on the front door to greet visitors, and others have heads.....


well spoken debbie. we're an odd sort of people:googly: nice score!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow!! What a great door knocker!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice find Tot...solid with all its teeth

I have to admit that I also have a skull collection....
Here in the country there are lots of critters...I just keep track of where they die , and go back in about a year to harvest the skull and teeth.
To me, they are so sculptural, like a piece of art...to my friends and family they are strange










this is a small group that I keep in my office


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

OK--will have to go grab my camera soon. I have deer, pig (way cool) small bird, lizard, squirrel, dog, raccoon, and my personal favorite, armadillo (looks like an alien because it doesn't seem to have eye sockets--their eyes are way low on their heads.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice find! As a forester I find dead critters all the time. I follow beelce's process. Know where they are and go back for them after the decompostion process has cleaned them. You can also put them close to an anthill and they will do the trick. 

Some of mine I boil and some I keep with the half rotten look. I have a farmer client who promised me a cow skull for this year. I add them into our witch's room scene. 

Also found some blackbirds that are being stripped by ants now. Love the look of bird skulls. Once cleaned I think they'll go into a specimin jar. Egads, we are a morbid bunch.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Joiseygal, I'll get some pics up pretty soon of the rest of them.

Beelce, that is a really cool and interesting arrangement.

Lew, I'm too forgetful and also impatient to go back and retrieve later . . . and I use the ant bed method. I have some 55 gallon plastic drums cut in half, so I use those and 5 gallon pickle buckets to cover them to keep them from being run over by the lawn mower - I mentioned I'm forgetful, didn't I? I live on 2 acres and use all of it as a yard. My wife just loves all these buckets and drums scattered across the yard for up to a year.

The bird skulls look really cool, but they're just so fragile.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Joiseygal, I'll get some pics up pretty soon of the rest of them.

Beelce, that is a really cool and interesting arrangement.


Spinwitch, dang it! Now I have to find an armadillo and I really dislike them. I have a childhood hang-up about avoiding them because "they carry LEPROSY" and that childhood warning is forever hard-coded in my memory.

Lew, I'm too forgetful and also too impatient to go back and retrieve later . . . so yes, I bring them home, and I use the ant bed method. I have some 55 gallon plastic drums cut in half, so I use those and 5 gallon pickle buckets to cover them to keep them from being run over by the lawn mower - I mentioned I'm forgetful, didn't I? I live on 2 acres and use all of it as a yard. My wife just loves all these buckets and drums scattered across the yard for up to a year.

The bird skulls look really cool, but they're just so fragile.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Forgive me if I said this story before:

In college, one day I walked in to the dorm and there was a weird, kinda steamy-soup smell in the lobby. There was a kitchen in the basement & I figured someone was making soup for a floor party. Two days later the cops came & hauled a guy away for BOILING A HEAD in a garbage can in the basement kitchen. He wanted a skull to put on display in his room, so he had raided the local cemetery & stolen a head from a grave. Turns out the head was from a long dead yet prominent mayor of the city. I can STILL smell that smell in my mind...and this whole episode has been fodder for many weird college/horror morph-nightmares over the years.



tot13- buy a GPS to mark the spot.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Man--the things we forget to do. I just went and checked where we tossed a couple of rattlesnakes after we dispatched them (the joys of country living). Didn't want to mess with them at the time because you can actually damage yourself if you stick yourself with a fresh-dead head. They're gone--probably a raccoon. Those would have been cool skulls. Next time I cover them up with something.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

spinwitch said:


> OK--will have to go grab my camera soon. I have deer, pig (way cool) small bird, lizard, squirrel, dog, raccoon, and my personal favorite, armadillo (looks like an alien because it doesn't seem to have eye sockets--their eyes are way low on their heads.


I found an armadillo skull once doing an 'Adopt-A-Mile' clean up, I meant not to put it in the trash bag but got distracted and forgot about it. You are so right, I had a hard time trying to figure out what that skull came from.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

pagan said:


> Strap it to the front grill of your car!!


Noooo, it would need a full set of horns to do that! LOL!

Very cool find, tho!


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I just need to add that I'm so relieved to find out that we are not the only house on the planet that collects real skulls!!! Any time I can find out that I'm actually not strange after all makes it a good day!!! Well, perhaps I am still strange but I'm not the only one that is strange in *this* particular way- whew!!!

My son found a skull that we can't identify. We will take it up to the local science center to see if anyone there can tell us what it is. We've looked online for skulls of all the different animals we have in the area and this doesn't match any of them. It's pretty small, like the size of a cat or ****, has an elongated snoot, like an opposum.... but it has horn like boney protrusions coming from the cheeks so I'm like WTH??? It's on the shelf in the living room with the other skulls. And we have two birds decaying outside so we can have their full skeletons.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Could you post a picture? I found a totally bizarre skull that I couldn't ID and a naturalist friend finally told me it was a bullfrog. Honkin' big bullfrog--the skull is a good 4 inches long.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OOhhhhh....PLEASE Mistress and Spinwitch...please post pics of the skulls !

Don't feel strange MistressWitch I have been know to pick up road kill , and let it decay for a year in a chicken wire cage, to harvest the skulls.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

It's funny that I was kinda self-conscious about starting this thread - not sure how it would be received. I also would love to see pics of everyone's skulls. It'd let me know what I needed to keep an eye out for, lol.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy's boss gave me a deer skull (with antlers) that I intend to incorporate into a prop one day.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

HEY, HEY! Guess what I got today? A HORSE!!! I "retrieved" all of him today except the ribs and legs, which had to much stuff still attached. I intend to go back in a week or so to get those parts. I scrubbed the rest and have it soaking in bleach tonight. Tomorrow I'll rinse him off, scrub again, and start soaking in hydrogen peroxide. He even has all of his teeth!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, your defnitely twisted! lol i mean that in the nicest way!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yep, your defnitely twisted! lol i mean that in the nicest way!


I understand, lol. I get that a lot because I forget others, particularly non-Halloween people, don't see the beauty in a skeleton that I do.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice skull. I know you said you wouldn't use it in your haunt, but I could see that as part of a really cool scarecrow.


I think all of the skulls would be part of a wicked cool scarecrow... Or just laid out below a scarecrow. Maybe set on stakes around the scarecrow as tribute or some type of sacrafice...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Curby's has been good to you!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

City living= no skulls. Anything dead gets picked up by our hungry crows or squashed to molecules under the wheels of passing cars.


----------

